# Clash of Clans



## mechman

Anyone else addicted to this game? My kids got me started and I'm hooked.


----------



## willis7469

Lol! My kid plays it. He's totally addicted, and I've so far been able to resist. My buddy plays boom beach(???) and loves it. Mad skills MX 2 is one of my addictions. Good luck!


----------



## mechman

I played Boom Beach for a little bit but I didn't want to have to go through everything in a new game all over again. So I dumped it.


----------



## NBPk402

I have been playing Clash of Clans for several months now. :T


----------



## asere

My son plays it and got addicted. At one point I had to take it away for awhile. I tried it but never got into it.


----------



## willis7469

asere said:


> My son plays it and got addicted. At one point I had to take it away for awhile. I tried it but never got into it.


 my 1st excuse is saving space in my phone. Lol. For me, console gaming has more appeal.


----------



## JBrax

I've been playing it for a couple years now. Highly addictive game and a great time killer. Level 93 here how about you guys?


----------



## mechman

Lvl 99 and on the verge of 100. And I've only been playing for about a year.


----------



## JBrax

mechman said:


> Lvl 99 and on the verge of 100. And I've only been playing for about a year.


 Nice! I don't war much anymore and haven't ever participated in clan wars. It's just the wife and I in a clan and she lost interest a long time ago. She basically provides me troops now when I ask. I still enjoy playing from time to time.


----------



## chashint

I have a village, I used to pillage and plunder, then all the loot dried up and it just wasn't worth it any more.
I have dropped almost all my trophies and just let let sit there and farm. When I have enough coin or pink to improve something I turn the workers on.
I leave the town hall outside the wall so the little villages that find me can come and take it, sometimes I will set a collector out there with it so they get a little pink and a little coin and they give me a shield.
The only time I raid anymore is if someone else with a powerful village does a full scale attack on my village, then I use revenge to punish them since they have no business dropping down to 600 trophies and raiding the tiny villiages that show up in the attack search at that trophy level.


----------



## JBrax

That's pretty much what I do is revenge attack. I don't set my TH out in the open though because I like people trying to attack my village and coming away disappointed. I get about as much enjoyment out of successful defense of my village as I do attacking others. I also find it irritating when level 130+'s drop down just to farm from the weak.


----------



## chashint

LOL yes it is fun to watch troops get destroyed or flung off the screen.


----------



## mechman

JBrax said:


> Nice! I don't war much anymore and haven't ever participated in clan wars. It's just the wife and I in a clan and she lost interest a long time ago. She basically provides me troops now when I ask. I still enjoy playing from time to time.


Well it's time to don the war gloves and get back into the thick of things! We could use another for 15v15 clan wars! :bigsmile: 

Unfortunately, we're average at best. There's only a couple of us who are 'serious' about our attacks and the rest aren't that good at all. But you need to fill the ranks. :huh:


----------



## chashint

Our clan is just my wife, her sister and me.
I only built my village up so I could give dragons to them.
I don't think any of us are warriors anymore.
We just sit behind our walls and farm.


----------



## willis7469

chashint said:


> I don't think any of us are warriors anymore. We just sit behind our walls and farm.


 civilized....oh the humanity!


----------



## JBrax

mechman said:


> Well it's time to don the war gloves and get back into the thick of things! We could use another for 15v15 clan wars! :bigsmile: Unfortunately, we're average at best. There's only a couple of us who are 'serious' about our attacks and the rest aren't that good at all. But you need to fill the ranks. :huh:


 I just don't have any desire to join a clan that wars with any frequency. I enjoy the game but very limited in the amount of time I'm willing to dedicate towards it.


----------



## chashint

^^^^ 
I check the village once a day to collect my loot, negotiate with the union if I have enough loot on the next public works project, watch any attack replays, and give away dragons.
Any more time than that is better spent perusing this forum.


----------



## lorenzorten

You guys still playing that game?


----------



## NBPk402

I check mine daily to upgrade my walls, and defenses. I don't war anymore as I need to many upgrades to be good.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------

